# Spindex Readability



## GailInNM (Dec 26, 2008)

A little while back I set my 30 year old spindex up to machine the ports in 5 cylinder liners for a small compression ignition engine (0.038 CID -- 0.61 cc) engine that I have been working on for a while. The liners are all different as I am playing with some different timing options, and three versions of the same engine. But that is of no importance here, only to set the scene that I had 45 different settings to make on the spindex. After mounting the spindex in the vice I looked at the numbers I looked at the stamped numbers and mentally calculated the the percentage of probability that I would screw up reading at least one setting was about 99 percent. So, I unmounted the Spindex and attack the dial with a stiff brush and alcohol. This improved the readability a lot. There was was 30 years worth of black grime that had just been wiped into the stamped numbers on the black dial as it had been cleaned with a paper towel before putting it away. Then I applied Lacquer Stik the same as in the thread on Improving Drill stand Readability. 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3362.0

First photo shows after cleaning with alcohol and the second after the Lacquer Stik treatment. No photo of before cleaning out the grime as I would not want anyone to think that my shop housekeeping is that bad. Also I forgot to take a photo. The first photo is deceptive. The lighting was just right and the photo shows the lettering a whole lot better than I can see it in use. 

Also, note that there is a white dot of paint on the outside of the dial at the zero degree mark. There is also one at 90,180, and 270 degrees. These really speed up setting the spindex for me.

EDIT: All 5 parts were machined without error -- I think.


----------

